# New to iron magazine



## G185 (May 3, 2014)

Hey, early 40s. Been lifting semi consistently since high school. Haven't geared up in 8 years, waiting for blood tests to come back, if all good gonna do a nice one. Gotta get reading on this site . I'll start asking some questions after that. Thanks!


----------



## sneedham (May 3, 2014)

Welcome G185....


----------



## Riles (May 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (May 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 19, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Jun 11, 2014)

welcome


----------

